# Went to English American today



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I went to English American Clothier today. This is the factory where H Freeman and Tom James among others are manufactured in Westminster, MD.

I got a tour of the factory floor where the clothing is made. They use a precision laser to cut the fabric to pattern specs. It's pretty cool.

You can get MTM full canvas suits with Holland and Sherry fabrics there for around $1000. I know it sounds crazy, but it's true. They are having a sale right now and some fabrics are a couple hundred dollars off for suits I believe. I think some fabrics are even in the $850 range. Anyway, if you are interested give them a call or a visit. Call Elio Casalena at 410-876-3200.

I am not affiliated with them in any way other than being a customer. If you are planning on going send me a PM and I'll give you a reference.

Danny


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

I ahve been out there also. They bought Haas Tailoring, known for their militayr dress uniforms and from whom my mess jacket was made. I made a trip out there for alterations to the jacket, but they have given up the custom military uniforms, which is a shame since they did excellent work.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Good report. Is it only MTM, or do they sell any RTW suits?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I believe there are a lot of different front ends running through that one factory. They certainly looked busy. Tom James is a service where a traveling salesman comes and measures you I think. I have only had experience with the English American part, with Elio and his MTM service. I believe they do make RTW suits, but you'd have to call and ask since I don't know.

FWIW they do nice soft shoulders. I can post some photos of their work when I get a moment.

Danny


----------



## GWhite (Aug 25, 2007)

I got a MTM suit from Elio a while back and was pretty pleased.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

www.iagfinancial.com/contact.asp


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Danny said:


> FWIW they do nice soft shoulders. I can post some photos of their work when I get a moment.
> 
> Danny


I'd love to see pics. . .


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Hard2Fit said:


> I'd love to see pics. . .


Bump.
And I noticed EA has updated their website.

https://www.englishamericanco.com/default.asp


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*Login*

I noticed there is a "secured" section on the English American website. Can someone provide me with the credentials to view this?

Thanks


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*I've posted on this before...*

...but digging past this thread again I thought I'd stop and give and endorsement. Elio does great stuff for the money. I recently had a suit done that I am very pleased with. It's not PERFECT, but it's VERY GOOD. I got working cuffs, full canvas, pick stitch, lined trousers for about $970 in a Super 140s. My advice to any AAAC-type that goes there is to just be specific. If you go on a busy day you will see that most of Elio's clients are local business men that want good fitting, quality suits, but have little preference in the way of styling. As such, Elio will guide you toward his own "standard" styling preferences as a matter of habit. These styling preferences are not as slim as I like, but I was able to communicate my desire for a slim suit with good result. Interestingly, when I was picking up my suit I glanced at the measurement form Elio had completed upon order - he listed my weight as 15 lbs lighter than it really is and my height as 2" shorter than it really is. I thought this was an interesting approach, but it worked well, and impressed upon me that Elio knows how to communicate with the people stitching things together in the back. My ONLY regret with this suit is that the sleeves turned out a touch long after the working cuffs had been set. I am partially to blame for this (I should have followed my own advice and forced the issue a bit more) but it's not the end of the world. I had my alterations guy shave about 1/8" of the end, and I am now able to show cuff most of the time.

FYI - there is a sale coming up in July of 2008 and I plan to return with a few buddies. Even if I don't feel it would be responsible to drop $1k for a suit at the time, I'll surely have a pair of odd trousers made. They offer a wonderful slim trouser model that I would compare to Ralph Lauren Black Label suit pants that I have - tremendous.

Louche


----------



## oudinot1815 (Nov 1, 2009)

While this is an old thread, it's the best one information on English/American Tailoring in Westminster MD, and what originally prompted myself to check them out.

Today, I picked up my second suit from EAT, and I have to second everything The Louche said. Elio and Lori really deliver a great service & a great product. It's a 160 mile roundtrip drive for me, but (as far as I know) no one else makes a fully-canvassed, made in America, true MTM suit for their everyday prices ($600-1,000, depending on fabrics). Today, for $760, I got a charcoal 2B SB NL with working cuff buttonholes, natural "J Press" shoulder, hacking pockets, double vents, high armholes (or, for the tailors, a shallow armscye), suspender buttons & side tabs, and, on the house, trouser lining to the knee. As you can see below, their options will cover almost anything you want, unless you're looking for a frock coat . [Although.... you could get a 1B SB PL with a DB vest - tempting!]

https://www.tomjames.com/US/suits/modelbook.asp


----------



## aelred (May 26, 2007)

I was there today as well picking up a suit, too bad I missed you. I took delivery of a charcoal 2 button as well, and my wife picked up an ankle length black skirt.


----------



## oudinot1815 (Nov 1, 2009)

aelred said:


> I was there today as well picking up a suit, too bad I missed you. I tool delivery of a charcoal 2 button as well, and my wife picked up an ankle length black skirt.


Small world! You know, I bet there's plenty of AAAC fellows who frequent EAT, and now that they're posting here, hopefully more will.


----------



## healinginfluence (Mar 1, 2006)

I drove to Westminster today and met with Elio. He was kind enough to open for me on a Sunday. He seems like an experienced MTM fitter. The factory is big and clean. They sell mainly Holland & Sherry cloth. I ordered two suits: blue and gray with pick stitching and working buttons. The suits cost $855 each. I also ordered a shirt for $99. They are made by Individualized Shirt Company. It is nice to buy from an American manufacturer. Elio had me try on jackets and trousers so I could get an idea of what the finished suit will look like. I have had bespoke from London and Washington, Oxxford MTM and bespoke (if you can call it that) from tailors who visit from HK. The fabrics I selected are beautiful. I will have to wait to see how these suits fit me. They will be ready at the end of July, which Elio said is longer than normal because the factory is closing for vacation. I will be happy to post again after I go again to be fitted.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

How many fittings do they do?


----------

